# Desktop won't recognize belkin router



## nascarlam (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi, My belkin router F7D4401 is not being recognize by my desktop whereas i can connect to the same without a problem using my laptop. The belkin router management software shows the router as connected when i joined it my laptop but the desktop always says not connected. What went wrong?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Please follow the pre-posting requirements from this Sticky so that we can better assist you.


----------



## nascarlam (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry was in such a hurry.

Name Of ISP - BSNL
Location - India
Type Of Broadband - Dial Up
Make And Model Of Modem - Belkin Play Max N600HD F7D4401
Router And Modem Combined

The problem is the pc won't at all recognize the modem or router so trying to run the Wi-Fi Inspector all i got was zero value. I have attached the ipconfig /all screenshots though.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the additional information provided .

Please access your computer's Device Manager, locate your Network Adapters - do you see them? Any Symbols like an *X ? or !*
Click on the Windows Start button and type *devmgmt.msc* then press enter.

Another way of accessing a Device Manager:
Right click My computer, choose Manage, then Device Manager.


----------



## nascarlam (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. Haven't sort the problem out till today so am online less often.

Anyways i have checked the Device Manager and there's no exclamation mark nor X. Btw i use KIS 2012 with Spyware Blaster and Spybot S&D


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is the network adapter present in the Device Manager?

Might be worth it to check your BIOS make sure that ethernet controller/adapter is enabled. Do you know how to get in to the System's BIOS?


----------

